# Hhhmmm mistake to take out an R32 today



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Had a little go in a reputable tuners R32 today.

I have to say how impressed I am. Very stable, predictable and most of all quick.

Want one....don't need to say anymore, those who have know what I mean...nuff said.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've not driven it but I have been out in it. I did a track day with a stage 3 AMD R32 and my stage3 S4 was only a fraction quicker. Great value car.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I've just come back from a week's holiday in the French alps and the R32 was absolutely superb over the 1500 mile round trip.


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

I have also fallen in love with the r32, is defo on the list for next possible car.


----------



## VAGTECH (May 19, 2005)

R32 for a bit then Hpa turbo it. 400hp / 38lbft all day long

then you have a fun car !


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

VAGTECH said:


> R32 for a bit then Hpa turbo it. 400hp / 38lbft all day long
> 
> then you have a fun car !


I'd have hoped you'd have got more Torque out of it


----------



## loopee (May 8, 2005)

VAGTECH said:


> R32 for a bit then Hpa turbo it. 400hp / 38lbft all day long
> 
> then you have a fun car !


how much for a conversion like that?


----------



## R3 TOO (May 9, 2002)

VAGTECH said:


> R32 for a bit then Hpa turbo it. 400hp / 38lbft all day long
> 
> then you have a fun car !


Its all very well bragging and promoting your site, but if it doesnt tell us how to buy it, whats the point? :wink:


----------



## V6TT (Jul 10, 2005)

I am thinking I should not have my test drive then as I will end up wanting one but like I said in an earlier post it will have to be a hell of a car to warrant the additional premium over the GTi.


----------

